# Anyone got Lyme Disease?



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

So in December I was diagnosed with it, just curious what kind of supplements you take for the fatigue? I'm trying out liquid vitamin D drops now. Hoping this doesn't negatively effect lawn care season!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Im sorry to hear this, I don't know much about it. I'm guessing it wasn't caught early enough to be treated?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

It's being treated but can take months to years. Hopefully sooner than later lol.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear about that GD. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## loamy_roots (Sep 2, 2017)

Just curious, do they have you on doxycycline? If so, in some people it can cause photosensitivity (make you more prone to sunburns), so make sure to apply sunscreen when working out in the lawn!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Had 2 go-rounds with it as a teenager, Bell's Palsy both times was the first symptom to present. No rash, just woke up one morning and half of my face was inert. The worst part of it all is the long term nerve damage it does. I wouldn't be surprised at all if at least some of my forgetful-ness is attributed to the Lymes.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

loamy_roots said:


> Just curious, do they have you on doxycycline? If so, in some people it can cause photosensitivity (make you more prone to sunburns), so make sure to apply sunscreen when working out in the lawn!


I forgot about that. I got a sunburn doing traffic control for a funeral at church. I thought it was odd but didn't connect the dots. This is gonna be a rough summer!!


----------

